# Bowtie Billboards



## bbq engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

I got an email today that I thought was awesome...it isn't about smoking meats, but I'm pretty sure that there are some people on here that can appreciate american made automobiles. Chevy fan or not, this is pretty cool..........I love the third one.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 20, 2009)

nice i like it do you rember when


----------



## rivet (Oct 20, 2009)

6OH GAWD, I just love the '58 Bel-Air "WHEN YOUR HEAD DID THE SPINNING AND THE RIMS STOOD STILL"

I still think that rear end was one of the all-time classic set-ups from Chevrolet.

And the automakers wonder why people don't buy American anymore. It's not about shoddy quality, because the quality back then wasn't that hot. 

It's all about  _STYLE _there are no more American cars with unique style other than the gawd-ugly Cadillacs, but then at least you won't mistake one for a Hyundai.

Man, oh man. 

Thanks for the memories, Dana! I've ridden in everyone of those cars except for the '58 Corvette and the SS's on the post.

If they made the 1971 Chevelle Pick Up (454 C.I) with SS trim, then I burnt rubber in that beast too. My friend's Dad had one. What a beast!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 20, 2009)

Man, I wish they still made cars like that. Todays cars have no character at all. I feel sorry for todays kids thinking their Honda Accord with a muffler that sounds like a wet fart is cool. When I was in High School, in the mid 80's, the parking lot was full of Novas, Chevelles, Cutlass, Trans Ams. I think that was the last era of any cars that were cool.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 20, 2009)

wow you got the great rides and memories


----------



## the iceman (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, being a Ford man I can tell you that one of those was true... They really don't write songs about Volvos.


----------



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for this Dana.Those pics really show what brings us folk out to the classic car shows.

What a shame they do not even try with the composites to do this-not that it would be the same......


----------



## ronp (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for your post it brought back a lot of memories. Made me do a search for this. I had this exact car. I found this pic on the internet. 













396 CI, 4 on the floor, *BUT *it had power everything including power windows. I remember once coming out of the tavern and reving it up, poped the clutch and did not move an inch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looked around and all I could see was smoke. I thought I blew something until I smelled rubber. I guess a little too much beer was in order.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I had huge tires on the back and chrome rims all the way around.















I also had this but it was white and not a GTO, but a Tempest Le Mans, 326, 4 on the floor. 







Thanks for the memories.


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice pics. I have to put a link to this page here for all you retro car buffs. Page after page after page of yesteryear pics from the past century of Americana like you would not believe. Check it out and after three or four hours go by, come back and let me know what you think. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.yenko.net/ubbthreads/show...1/fpart/1/vc/1


----------



## 3montes (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow those are really great old bilboards. Thats when Chevy's were at their best. Always been a Chevy fan. Had one Mopar I wish I had kept. 1971 Cuda 340 with the pistol grip 4 speed. It had the billboard stripe. Some of you car guys will know what that is. That car today would be worth about 75K

Right now this is my current summer driver.

A 1971 Monte Carlo SS 454. All original numbers matching car.
This is the engine compartment. Numbers matching LS5 454. They made 1919 SS 454 Monte Carlo's in 1971. This one has just under 100k on it.


 The one next to it is a 1986 Monte Carlo SS. I had that one restored. I sold it to a guy in St. Louis last year.
Just beyond that is our 2004 Monte Carlo Intimidator. Supercharged 3.8L V6.

Hmmm... 3Montes


----------



## rivet (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a nice Monte Carlo, and they rode so smoothly. Beautiful engine too. There is no substitute for cubic inches except more cubic inches!


----------



## rickw (Oct 21, 2009)

Love the pics. My fav is the 58, just something about that year I really like. Oh yeah, I was born then


----------



## meowey (Oct 21, 2009)

Way Cool!!

Thanks for the stroll down memory lane.

Our latest ride is the new Malibu.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

